# Cases for new Kindle (Kindle 4/Kindle Mini/Baby K/$79 Kindle/whatever :))



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Found this, it looks intriguing. I like the way it holds the K, I've never been a fan of corner straps...
DURAGADGET Pink Genuine Leather Book Style Case/Cover With Magnetic Clasp For Amazon's New Kindle , Wi-Fi, 6" E Ink Display (Latest Generation) + Car Charger

  

Not available until October 30th, preorder for $16.48. It comes in purple, red, pink, brown and black. I think I may preorder the red....I wasn't sure I would want a cover but this is intriguing at the price. I can always sell it.

Note that shipping is $5.99 and is not eligible for Prime, making total cost $22.47, still not bad if it's a good quality.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

The only thing that I don't like about a case/cover like this is that if the lines aren't straight, it would drive me crazy!  I mean the part of the encasement that covers the front side of the K4.  I looked at the bigger pictures of the red and black ones at Amazon's website, and while it could just be the angle of the photos, it looks like the front part of the left side isn't covered consistently. For example, with the black one, the top left corner of the screen appears to be covered okay, but then as you look down the side, the part that covers moves away from the screen more. (It's early and I just drove an hour to get to work, so I am pretty sure that I'm not conveying what I am trying to say very accurately.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand, Kimberly!  I think I'm going to order one, so I'll let you know.  If it were just a bit off, it wouldn't bother me at all.  The straps would bother me more.  Not sure why straps bother me so much...

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree about the straps.  I have the purple Belkin Folio and, surprisingly, the straps seem to blend into the Kindle. Granted, I also read in a pitch dark bedroom with a book light to see the screen. The pink Belkin Folio straps were very distracting to me. I'd like to see M-Edge come out with a case similar to the Belkin Folio (same purple, leather, with magnetic strap) but using that virtually invisible plastic thing that the Kindle snaps into - I can't think of what they call that. I'd be in _HEAVEN_. (Cue the harp music.) I canceled my pre-order for the lighted Amazon cover last night because I'm very content with the Belkin. I've decided to not go "accessory" crazy with my K4. I actually thought I was doing pretty good with the K3 too. I switched colors with the lighted cover for that a few times, but I never had more than one cover for very long - and only had only had two different skins on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think maybe it's that the straps make it look like the poor little thing is in bondage.  

Betsy


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Found this, it looks intriguing. I like the way it holds the K, I've never been a fan of corner straps...
> DURAGADGET Pink Genuine Leather Book Style Case/Cover With Magnetic Clasp For Amazon's New Kindle , Wi-Fi, 6" E Ink Display (Latest Generation) + Car Charger
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, you also have them as flipcase with adjustable stand. Kind of like that too. Just don't know about the weight, seems they are 10.6 ounces which adds some weight to the light device. I'm trying to find a very light case as I don't want to add too much weight the kindle 4. Was planning on buying the new lighted case but that one is quite heavy too. Although I just checked and seems the lighted case is even lighter then thise duragadget cases so might just go for a lighted case after all. LOL


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm pretty disappointed that there won't be Oberon covers for the K4... So I have to find another option. Haven't been paying a lot of attention to other cases, what have people tried?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Found this, it looks intriguing. I like the way it holds the K, I've never been a fan of corner straps...
> DURAGADGET Pink Genuine Leather Book Style Case/Cover With Magnetic Clasp For Amazon's New Kindle , Wi-Fi, 6" E Ink Display (Latest Generation) + Car Charger
> 
> 
> ...


I note that in my pre-order, even though the product page says these will be available October 30th, it says my anticipated delivery date is between November 28-December 8th. I may cancel my order...

Betsy


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I agree about the straps.  I have the purple Belkin Folio and, surprisingly, the straps seem to blend into the Kindle. Granted, I also read in a pitch dark bedroom with a book light to see the screen. The pink Belkin Folio straps were very distracting to me. I'd like to see M-Edge come out with a case similar to the Belkin Folio (same purple, leather, with magnetic strap) but using that virtually invisible plastic thing that the Kindle snaps into - I can't think of what they call that. I'd be in _HEAVEN_. (Cue the harp music.) I canceled my pre-order for the lighted Amazon cover last night because I'm very content with the Belkin. I've decided to not go "accessory" crazy with my K4. I actually thought I was doing pretty good with the K3 too. I switched colors with the lighted cover for that a few times, but I never had more than one cover for very long - and only had only had two different skins on it.


I have the Belkin Folio in purple and I love it. I also had gotten the $5 off SO so I applied to the case. I have a Van Gough Starry Night skin on my Baby K so it looks really nice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to see a pic of that combination, parakeetgirl!

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooooh.. I see there's a skin called Purple Lacquer...


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ooooh.. I see there's a skin called Purple Lacquer...


Wow that's a beautiful skin! Almost tempts me to get the purple belkin with this skin. Never did skin my kindles but I'm tempted...but already got a gecko cover in white for my kindle, it's cheap but looks great. It was just too small for me to use naked, couldn't find a way to hold it comfortable. LOL

I'm still contemplating getting the lighted cover, wish I could see a more real representation of the colors. Purple really doesn't look like purple to me, more a Bordeaux reddish. I just miss the build in light while reading my baby kindle in bed. So although I know it will put quite some weight on the baby kindle again..I'll have to choose which is more important to me, always having a light available to me when I need it, or having a light kindle...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

akpak said:


> I'm pretty disappointed that there won't be Oberon covers for the K4... So I have to find another option. Haven't been paying a lot of attention to other cases, what have people tried?


I believe I saw on facebook that Oberon is going to make covers for the K4 because of the high demand. They originally said they were not going to because they couldn't keep the cost down, but since so many people want them they said they'd go ahead and make them. I think they said they'd be up on their site soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I believe I saw on facebook that Oberon is going to make covers for the K4 because of the high demand. They originally said they were not going to because they couldn't keep the cost down, but since so many people want them they said they'd go ahead and make them. I think they said they'd be up on their site soon.


They've also said that in their thread here:



OberonDesign.com said:


> Thank you for being so vocal .. We had no idea you wanted the covers so much. We scrapped the entire plan but we were over run with comments here and other boards along with emails and calls begging us to make them. We were not sure we would have the sales to support the investment. when we realized that may not be the case our company owner decided by overwhelming demand to proceed.


(Click on the bolded title of the quote to go to the thread.)

Betsy


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

As stated due to higher demand then we anticipated we will be making them. I should have details Monday. These will not be pre orders like our touch and fire. If you have questions please let me know.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Ooooh.. I see there's a skin called Purple Lacquer...


This is the one I have on my Baby K. It looks great with the Purple Belkin.


----------



## Jumboo (Oct 22, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This is the one I have on my Baby K. It looks great with the Purple Belkin.


Is this skin available in other color I don't like purple.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jumboo said:


> Is this skin available in other color I don't like purple.


While it is not shown as available for the K4, it is shown for the K3 in green and blue, and DecalGirl is very good about making current skins available for other devices. (I suspect that it's just a matter of the K4 being new and not all of the possible skins are being shown for it yet.)

 

You can always ask in the official DecalGirl thread here.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,87592.0.html

Betsy


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While it is not shown as available for the K4, it is shown for the K3 in green and blue, and DecalGirl is very good about making current skins available for other devices. (I suspect that it's just a matter of the K4 being new and not all of the possible skins are being shown for it yet.)
> 
> Betsy


I have a boring light green skin on my K2, but I think I need to soup it up for the mini Kindles:








or


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can request that any design be made into a skin for your device. They used to charge a $5 fee, but they did away with that... The green is also very pretty.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You can request that any design be made into a skin for your device. They used to charge a $5 fee, but they did away with that... The green is also very pretty.


Did not know that! Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I note that in my pre-order, even though the product page says these will be available October 30th, it says my anticipated delivery date is between November 28-December 8th. I may cancel my order...
> 
> Betsy


My cover got here today...pretty quick, though I sent them a complaint about the anticipated delivery date, so they may have sped up the process to keep me from cancelling. I like it, will post more about it and pictures after I finish vacuuming. 

Betsy


----------

